# Another New member ~



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Im new on here today.      I hope to be starting DI soon,  is there a specific link or page for this?
Im excited and scared at the same time....


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Kittyblue   
I found your post in another members thread so I have moved it out so you will get some replies 
I hope your DI treatment is sucessful, prehaps you would like to shar e a little of your jorney so far with us  
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Donor sperm/eggs 
CLICK HERE

For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Kittyblue,

Just wanted to say hi and welcome you to FF.  This is a great place to be.  You will make some wonderful friends and find there is heaps of support.

Good luck with your tx,

  
Boomy xx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Dizzy & Boomy
I'm hoping for my first appnt next few weeks,  I'll keep you updated.
I am worried about the shortage of donor sperm and feel this could be a long process.  I am private though so I dont know if that helps or not.
xx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Kittyblue,

Just like to say hello and  to fertility friends 

 with your treatment  

Strawberries x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Kittyblue, just wanted to say welcome to Feritlity Friends, and to wish you lots of luck on your journey. 

C~x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hi im new too

kinda scary eh


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya!!

Welcome to FF and Good Luck!

Hope to see you with a BFP soon

xxxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, welcome to FF, it's a fab site, you'll be overwhelmed at the amount of support you get 

Good luck with the tx, hope you get a BFP real soon xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

